# ACPI  /etc/acpi/default.sh und ???

## pom

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe den Kernel mit ACPI gebacken und auch den ACPID laufen. Nun erzeugt das betätigen des Power ON/OFF Knopfes und der FN+F11 Taste (Notebook - suspend to Disk/RAM) auch immer einen schönen Eintrag im LOG-File, aber nix passiert. 

-cut-

bash-2.05b# cat /var/log/acpid

[Tue Jun  3 13:44:38 2003] starting up

[Tue Jun  3 13:44:38 2003] 1 rule loaded

[Tue Jun  3 13:44:41 2003] received event "button/power PWRB 00000080 00000023"

[Tue Jun  3 13:44:41 2003] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh "

[Tue Jun  3 13:44:41 2003] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

BASH=/bin/sh

BASH_VERSINFO=([0]="2" [1]="05b" [2]="0" [3]="1" [4]="release" [5]="i686-pc-linux-gnu")

BASH_VERSION='2.05b.0(1)-release'

CC=gcc

CLASSPATH=/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/rt.jar:.

COLORTERM=

CONFIG_PROTECT='/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/3.1/share/config /usr/share/config'

CVS_RSH=ssh

CXX=g++

DIRSTACK=()

DISPLAY=:0.0

EDITOR=/bin/nano

EUID=0

GROUPS=()

GS_LIB=/home/pom/.kde/share/fonts

GTK_RC_FILES=/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/pom/.gtkrc:/home/pom.gtkrc-kde

HOME=/root

HOSTNAME=pom.home.de

HOSTTYPE=i686

IFS='

'

INFODIR=/usr/share/info:/usr/X11R6/info

INFOPATH=/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/info

INPUTRC=/etc/inputrc

JAVAC=/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/bin/javac

JAVA_HOME=/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1

JDK_HOME=/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1

KDEDIR=/usr/kde/3.1

KDEDIRS=/usr

KDE_MULTIHEAD=false

KONSOLE_DCOP='DCOPRef(konsole-28912,konsole)'

KONSOLE_DCOP_SESSION='DCOPRef(konsole-28912,session-2)'

LESS=-R

LESSOPEN='|lesspipe.sh %s'

LOGNAME=pom

LS_COLORS=

MACHTYPE=i686-pc-linux-gnu

MANPATH=/usr/share/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/man:/usr/X11R6/man:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/man

MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/mozilla

OPTERR=1

OPTIND=1

OSTYPE=linux-gnu

PAGER=/usr/bin/less

PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

POSIXLY_CORRECT=y

PPID=29328

PS4='+ '

PWD=/

QMAKESPEC=linux-g++

QTDIR=/usr/qt/3

SANE_CONFIG_DIR=/etc/sane.d

SESSION_MANAGER=local/pom.home.de:/tmp/.ICE-unix/2186

SGML_CATALOG_FILES=/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook.cat:/etc/sgml/openjade-1.3.1.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-ent.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-3.0.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-3.1.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-4.0.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-4.1.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-lite.cat:/etc/sgml/dsssl-docbook-stylesheets.cat

SHELL=/bin/bash

SHELLOPTS=braceexpand:hashall:interactive-comments:posix

SHLVL=7

TERM=xterm

UID=0

USER=pom

XDM_MANAGED=/var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl-:0,maysd,mayfn,sched

XINITRC=/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

XSESSION=kde-3.1.1

_=/bin/sh

[Tue Jun  3 13:44:41 2003] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Tue Jun  3 13:44:41 2003] action exited with status 0

[Tue Jun  3 13:44:41 2003] completed event "button/power PWRB 00000080 00000023"

[Tue Jun  3 13:44:43 2003] received event "button/sleep SLPB 00000080 0000000c"

[Tue Jun  3 13:44:43 2003] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh "

[Tue Jun  3 13:44:43 2003] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

BASH=/bin/sh

BASH_VERSINFO=([0]="2" [1]="05b" [2]="0" [3]="1" [4]="release" [5]="i686-pc-linux-gnu")

BASH_VERSION='2.05b.0(1)-release'

CC=gcc

CLASSPATH=/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/lib/rt.jar:.

COLORTERM=

CONFIG_PROTECT='/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/3.1/share/config /usr/share/config'

CVS_RSH=ssh

CXX=g++

DIRSTACK=()

DISPLAY=:0.0

EDITOR=/bin/nano

EUID=0

GROUPS=()

GS_LIB=/home/pom/.kde/share/fonts

GTK_RC_FILES=/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/pom/.gtkrc:/home/pom/.gtkrc-kde

HOME=/root

HOSTNAME=pom.home.de

HOSTTYPE=i686

IFS='

'

INFODIR=/usr/share/info:/usr/X11R6/info

INFOPATH=/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/info

INPUTRC=/etc/inputrc

JAVAC=/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/bin/javac

JAVA_HOME=/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1

JDK_HOME=/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1

KDEDIR=/usr/kde/3.1

KDEDIRS=/usr

KDE_MULTIHEAD=false

KONSOLE_DCOP='DCOPRef(konsole-28912,konsole)'

KONSOLE_DCOP_SESSION='DCOPRef(konsole-28912,session-2)'

LESS=-R

LESSOPEN='|lesspipe.sh %s'

LOGNAME=pom

LS_COLORS=

MACHTYPE=i686-pc-linux-gnu

MANPATH=/usr/share/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.2/man:/usr/X11R6/man:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/man

MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/mozilla

OPTERR=1

OPTIND=1

OSTYPE=linux-gnu

PAGER=/usr/bin/less

PATH=/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

POSIXLY_CORRECT=y

PPID=29328

PS4='+ '

PWD=/

QMAKESPEC=linux-g++

QTDIR=/usr/qt/3

SANE_CONFIG_DIR=/etc/sane.d

SESSION_MANAGER=local/pom.home.de:/tmp/.ICE-unix/2186

SGML_CATALOG_FILES=/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook.cat:/etc/sgml/openjade-1.3.1.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-ent.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-3.0.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-3.1.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-4.0.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-4.1.cat:/etc/sgml/sgml-lite.cat:/etc/sgml/dsssl-docbook-stylesheets.cat

SHELL=/bin/bash

SHELLOPTS=braceexpand:hashall:interactive-comments:posix

SHLVL=7

TERM=xterm

UID=0

USER=pom

XDM_MANAGED=/var/run/xdmctl/xdmctl-:0,maysd,mayfn,sched

XINITRC=/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

XSESSION=kde-3.1.1

_=/bin/sh

[Tue Jun  3 13:44:44 2003] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Tue Jun  3 13:44:44 2003] action exited with status 0

[Tue Jun  3 13:44:44 2003] completed event "button/sleep SLPB 00000080 0000000c"

bash-2.05b#

-cut-

Das ist doch merkwürdig oder ? 

Unter APM hat der 'suspend to Disk' schon funktioniert. Winblöd & Linux ohne mein zutuhen. Das sagt mir 

cat /proc/acpi/info 

version:                 20030509

states:                  S0 S1 S3 S4 S4Bios S5

Wer hat das Problem schon gelöst?

Danke.

POM

----------

## JensZ

was steht denn in dieser ominösen default.sh, sowei ich das mit ACPI

kenne kannst du definieren was bei einem Event passiert, in meinem Fall

war das wenn der Powerbutton gedrückwird, wird /sbin/poweroff

ausgeführt. Für suspend to disk oder was auch immer muß man afaik

eine 1 irgendwo nach /proc/acpi schreiben, ich schätze mal in den

passend  stateLast edited by JensZ on Tue Jun 03, 2003 4:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pom

Das nur:

#!/bin/sh

# Default acpi script that takes an entry for all actions

set $*

case "$1" in

        button)

                case "$2" in

                        power)  /sbin/init 0

                                ;;

                        *)      logger "ACPI action $2 is not defined"

                                ;;

                esac

                ;;

        *)

                logger "ACPI group $1 / action $2 is not defined"

                ;;

esac

Das ist das Original. Keine Veränderungen von mir.

Das SET $* gibt komischerweise den 'Blödsin' aus.

Die Ausgabe von echo $1 oder echo $2 in dem Script zeigt, das die Variablen leer sind!

Wat nu?

POM

----------

## JensZ

okay dann kommertier das set $* mal aus und schau was passiert wenn du den Powerknopf drückst, bzw. was dann im Log auftauch

----------

## pom

Output 'Power OFF'

[Tue Jun  3 15:27:25 2003] received event "button/power PWRB 00000080 00000024"

[Tue Jun  3 15:27:25 2003] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh "

[Tue Jun  3 15:27:25 2003] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Tue Jun  3 15:27:25 2003] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Tue Jun  3 15:27:25 2003] action exited with status 0

[Tue Jun  3 15:27:25 2003] completed event "button/power PWRB 00000080 00000024"

Jedoch 'NULL' Aktion.  :Crying or Very sad: 

POM

----------

## JensZ

schreib einfach mal logger "ACPI group $1 / action $2" and die stelle an det set $* stand

----------

## pom

da tut sich nix (neues) in /var/log/acpi :

[Tue Jun  3 16:35:14 2003] received event "button/power PWRB 00000080 0000000a"

[Tue Jun  3 16:35:14 2003] executing action "/etc/acpi/default.sh "

[Tue Jun  3 16:35:14 2003] BEGIN HANDLER MESSAGES

[Tue Jun  3 16:35:14 2003] END HANDLER MESSAGES

[Tue Jun  3 16:35:14 2003] action exited with status 0

[Tue Jun  3 16:35:14 2003] completed event "button/power PWRB 00000080 0000000a"

POM

----------

## JensZ

okay, ich hab den acpid mal emerged

in /etc/acpi/default du könntest also entweder diese Datei deinen

bedürftnissen anpassen, also müßtest du den button power event

aktivieren, und einen für FN+F11 einfügen, welcher auf ein script oder ein

Programm zeigt das deinen Laptop in den gewünschten Zustand versetztLast edited by JensZ on Tue Jun 03, 2003 4:42 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pom

Hm...

Das versuche ich doch die ganze Zeit.

Funktioniert es bei Dir - JensZ ???

POM

----------

## JensZ

Sorry hab mich verschrieben ich meine die defaults die in

/etc/acpit/events liegt. Das ist die Configdatei die vom acpid gelesen

wird, aus ihr wird das Script default.sh aufgerufen. Da ich von

Bashprogramierung nichts verstehe, hab ich einfach den Eintrag

```
#event=button power.*

#action=/sbin/init 0

```

so geändert, so klappt das hier ohne Probleme

```
event=button power.*

action=/sbin/poweroff

```

für den FN+F11 müßtest du dann noch mal schauen welches Event da

gesendet wird aber das steht ja immer im log "received event

"button/power PWRB 00000080 0000000a" daraus wird event=button

power.*"

----------

## Egal

Soweit ich das sehe, funtioniert die default.sh nicht richtig .. 

Hab das auch schon alles hinter mir  :Smile: 

Die default.sh bekommt als Parameter z.b.

so ein Event: "button/power PWRB 00000080 0000000a"

Und jetzt wertet das Script erst $1 also den ersten Parameter

"button/power" aus und fragt, ob es "button", oder sonstwas ist.

Wäre es "button", würde das Script überprüfen, ob der zweite Parameter

"power" ist .. dann würde es den Shutdown per /sbin/init 0 starten.

D.h. das Script erwartet einen Parameter in der Form:

"button power PWRB 00000080 0000000a"

und bekommt aber:

"button/power PWRB 00000080 0000000a"

durch das / funktioniert es also nicht.

ich hab dann auch einfach /etc/acpid/events bearbeitet und gut wars  :Smile: 

cu Egal

----------

## Genone

So, mal einen Bugreport dafür erstellt, da ich das Problem auch hatte.

----------

